# Student visa changes in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Changes to student visas for New Zealand that aim to ensure students are genuine come into effect next month. They will strengthen student visa requirements and conditions, improve access to study and training and make residence more accessible, according to Immigration Minister Jonathan Coleman. He said that New Zealand’s $2.3 billion dollar export education industry [...]

Click to read the full news article: Student visa changes in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

